# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تغییر رشته دانشگاه

## Alimm

سلام اگر میشه این تاپیک رو حذف کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب اولم زدم و مصاحبه و همه چی رفتم و الان دبیری ریاضی قبول شدم اما الان که فکرشو دارم میکنم میبینم که اصن معلمی مناسب من نیست و علاقه واقعیم تو رشته ای دیگس ،، راهی هست که الان از کارنامه سبز استفاده کنم و مهندسی هوافضا امیرکبیر که قبول شدم رو برم بخونم؟


خیر باید قبل از قبولی فکر علاقه و انتخاب رشته رو میکردی 
راهی نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب اولم زدم و مصاحبه و همه چی رفتم و الان دبیری ریاضی قبول شدم اما الان که فکرشو دارم میکنم میبینم که اصن معلمی مناسب من نیست و علاقه واقعیم تو رشته ای دیگس ،، راهی هست که الان از کارنامه سبز استفاده کنم و مهندسی هوافضا امیرکبیر که قبول شدم رو برم بخونم؟


تغییر رشته ممکن نیست بخوای عوض کنی باید انصراف بدی جریمه پرداخت کنی و دوباره برای کنکور بخونی

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب اولم زدم و مصاحبه و همه چی رفتم و الان دبیری ریاضی قبول شدم اما الان که فکرشو دارم میکنم میبینم که اصن معلمی مناسب من نیست و علاقه واقعیم تو رشته ای دیگس ،، راهی هست که الان از کارنامه سبز استفاده کنم و مهندسی هوافضا امیرکبیر که قبول شدم رو برم بخونم؟


دانشگاه فرهنگیان خیلی خیلی سخت گیره واسه این چیزا باید قبلش فکرشو میکردی

----------


## Alimm

> تغییر رشته ممکن نیست بخوای عوض کنی باید انصراف بدی جریمه پرداخت کنی و دوباره برای کنکور بخونی


محرومیت روزانه رو برداشتن؟

----------


## indomitable

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب اولم زدم و مصاحبه و همه چی رفتم و الان دبیری ریاضی قبول شدم اما الان که فکرشو دارم میکنم میبینم که اصن معلمی مناسب من نیست و علاقه واقعیم تو رشته ای دیگس ،، راهی هست که الان از کارنامه سبز استفاده کنم و مهندسی هوافضا امیرکبیر که قبول شدم رو برم بخونم؟


سلام 
چ جالب هم رشته ایم.
برای اینکار باید از دانشگاه فرهنگیان انصراف بدی، و خب اینکار یه چند روزی طول میکشه و تو این مدت حقوق رو میریزن،برای همین بعد انصراف باید دوبرابر اون حقوق رو به عنوان جریمه پرداخت کنی
ولی میتونی یه کاریم بکنی،قانون گذاشتن که کنکوری ۱۴٠٠میتونه در ۱۴٠۱هم شرکت کنه ،میتونی بخونی برا کنکور  و  فرهنگیان هم ادامه بدی اگ از کنکور قبول شدی بعد انصراف بدی جریمت میره بالا ولی خب لاقل جوری نشه هردورو باهم از دست بدی

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب اولم زدم و مصاحبه و همه چی رفتم و الان دبیری ریاضی قبول شدم اما الان که فکرشو دارم میکنم میبینم که اصن معلمی مناسب من نیست و علاقه واقعیم تو رشته ای دیگس ،، راهی هست که الان از کارنامه سبز استفاده کنم و مهندسی هوافضا امیرکبیر که قبول شدم رو برم بخونم؟


دیگه از دبیری ریاضی بالاتر ؟

شیطان رفته تو جلدت 
مراقب باش

----------


## Shah1n

> محرومیت روزانه رو برداشتن؟


خیر باید تقاضای رفع محرومیت بدی به سازمان سنجش

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> چ جالب هم رشته ایم.
> برای اینکار باید از دانشگاه فرهنگیان انصراف بدی، و خب اینکار یه چند روزی طول میکشه و تو این مدت حقوق رو میریزن،برای همین بعد انصراف باید دوبرابر اون حقوق رو به عنوان جریمه پرداخت کنی
> ولی میتونی یه کاریم بکنی،قانون گذاشتن که کنکوری ۱۴٠٠میتونه در ۱۴٠۱هم شرکت کنه ،میتونی بخونی برا کنکور  و  فرهنگیان هم ادامه بدی اگ از کنکور قبول شدی بعد انصراف بدی جریمت میره بالا ولی خب لاقل جوری نشه هردورو باهم از دست بدی


دوست عزیز کسی که دانشگاه روزانه باشه نمیتونه بعد از قبولی انصراف بده باید حتما تا نهایتا اسفند همون سال انصراف بده که بتونه شرکت کنه
فرهنگیان که دیگه قوانینش هزار برابر سختگیرانه تره
سازمان سنجش به کسی که انصراف نده و کنکور شرکت کنه اجازه انتخاب رشته نمیده و اگه انتخاب رشته کنه باطله

----------


## Alimm

فکر نمیکنم بشه اینجوری که شما گفتید 
شما خودت از رشتت راضی هستی

----------


## Alimm

> سلام 
> چ جالب هم رشته ایم.
> برای اینکار باید از دانشگاه فرهنگیان انصراف بدی، و خب اینکار یه چند روزی طول میکشه و تو این مدت حقوق رو میریزن،برای همین بعد انصراف باید دوبرابر اون حقوق رو به عنوان جریمه پرداخت کنی
> ولی میتونی یه کاریم بکنی،قانون گذاشتن که کنکوری ۱۴٠٠میتونه در ۱۴٠۱هم شرکت کنه ،میتونی بخونی برا کنکور  و  فرهنگیان هم ادامه بدی اگ از کنکور قبول شدی بعد انصراف بدی جریمت میره بالا ولی خب لاقل جوری نشه هردورو باهم از دست بدی


این ماه هم حقوق نمیدن حکمم هنوز نیومده 
میدونی الان جریمه اش چقدره؟

----------


## edris123

سلام
اگه امکانش هست کارنامه تون رو بزارید یا برام ارسال کنید چون من میخوام امسال کنکور بدم و رشته هوا فضا برم ...

----------


## edris123

لطفا اگه امکانش هست کارنامه تون رو بزارید چون من امسال کنکور دارم و می خوام رشته هوافضا برم....

----------


## indomitable

> دوست عزیز کسی که دانشگاه روزانه باشه نمیتونه بعد از قبولی انصراف بده باید حتما تا نهایتا اسفند همون سال انصراف بده که بتونه شرکت کنه
> فرهنگیان که دیگه قوانینش هزار برابر سختگیرانه تره
> سازمان سنجش به کسی که انصراف نده و کنکور شرکت کنه اجازه انتخاب رشته نمیده و اگه انتخاب رشته کنه باطله


عه ب من گفتن میشه اخه 
بازم نمیدونم شاید شما درست میگی

----------


## indomitable

> این ماه هم حقوق نمیدن حکمم هنوز نیومده 
> میدونی الان جریمه اش چقدره؟


نمیدونم

----------


## Shah1n

> عه ب من گفتن میشه اخه 
> بازم نمیدونم شاید شما درست میگی


غیر روزانه مثل ازاد و پیام نور و شبانه و مازاد و پردیس میشه
اما روزانه ها نه
من خودم از روزانه انصراف دادم

----------


## Alimm

Up

----------


## Alimm

دوست عزیز شما خودت از معلمی راضی هستی یا نه ؟

----------


## Alimm

> سلام 
> چ جالب هم رشته ایم.
> برای اینکار باید از دانشگاه فرهنگیان انصراف بدی، و خب اینکار یه چند روزی طول میکشه و تو این مدت حقوق رو میریزن،برای همین بعد انصراف باید دوبرابر اون حقوق رو به عنوان جریمه پرداخت کنی
> ولی میتونی یه کاریم بکنی،قانون گذاشتن که کنکوری ۱۴٠٠میتونه در ۱۴٠۱هم شرکت کنه ،میتونی بخونی برا کنکور  و  فرهنگیان هم ادامه بدی اگ از کنکور قبول شدی بعد انصراف بدی جریمت میره بالا ولی خب لاقل جوری نشه هردورو باهم از دست بدی


دوست  عزیز شما خودت از معلمی راضی هستی پشیمون نشدی رفتی فرهنگیان؟

----------


## indomitable

> دوست  عزیز شما خودت از معلمی راضی هستی پشیمون نشدی رفتی فرهنگیان؟


مشکلی ندارم.
فقط کاش محل خدمتمو جای دورتری میزدم

----------

